# Bake Off (is back) 2016



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2016)

adanced warning, it's nearly back, August,so it it The secrets of The Great British Bake Off’s success


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2016)

Just when the news was slowing down.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 20, 2016)

Woo hoo! Best time of year!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking forward to it even though I thought the last series had slightly lost it's way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Looking forward to it even though I thought the last series had slightly lost it's way.


Expand


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2016)

Its become a little too formulaic (?) and from memory too far removed from what people would be doing in the home.
Too many "accessories" to help them build showstoppers and the like....still relatively enjoyable if only for the characters and their triumphs and tribulations.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Expand



I do.
Every time it's on


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Its become a little too formulaic (?) and from memory too far removed from what people would be doing in the home.
> Too many "accessories" to help them build showstoppers and the like....still relatively enjoyable if only for the characters and their triumphs and tribulations.


Another baked alaska cock up would be good, like the one where yer beards man chucked his stuff in the bin


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2016)

We all like a snigger and expect it. There will be millions waiting with unblinking attention for fear of missing the first and subsequent mentions of....a soggy bottom


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 21, 2016)

I've watched S1, S2, S4 and S5 over the past couple of months (bought on BBC Store when between 50-75% discount). Series three (not currently available for whatever reason) was the absolute pinacle - not just because I want to marry/sex John Whaite, but because those three finalists were waaay better than anyone else who has ever appeared on this show before or after.

There's a real chance this could leave Auntie after S7, as it's made by an independant company largely owned by Murdoch and are currently holding their multi-million-dollar begging bowls out. Mary and Paul have all but said they won't be following the show to Sky.

As I've said before, the idea that the number one rated British TV show (highs of 13-15 million) concerns the baking of cakes and the proving of enriched doughs fills me with joy.

I do wonder what the Wail will come up with after last years 'wow, look at all these foreign types.' I'm guessing ISIS affiliation this time.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 26, 2016)

I see there were a few more teasers in the papers over the last few days


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Series three (not currently available for whatever reason) was the absolute pinacle - not just because I want to marry/sex John Whaite


Ah, the good old days of John Whaite AND James Morton in the same series. We never even get one cute male baker per series now. 
Not that it's about what they look like, yadda yadda, etc. But still.

Oh my god, I forgot Tamal. Well, apart from HIM.

I've ruined my own argument.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 26, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ah, the good old days of John Whaite AND James Morton in the same series. We never even get one cute male baker per series now.
> Not that it's about what they look like, yadda yadda, etc. But still.
> 
> Oh my god, I forgot Tamal. Well, apart from HIM.
> ...



but the man in the hat from last year was lovely


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2016)

I see Nadiya was on Desert Island Discs yesterday and will be available on the Iplayer BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Nadiya Hussain


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 15, 2016)

Woohoo it'll soon be bake off time again


----------



## wiskey (Aug 15, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see Nadiya was on Desert Island Discs yesterday and will be available on the Iplayer BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Nadiya Hussain


I thought she was quite interesting, she's certainly been on a journey


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2016)

.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2016)

when is it on?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 16, 2016)

Great British Bake Off contestants named for 2016 series - Great British Bake Off contestants named for 2016 series - BBC News



fizzerbird said:


> when is it on?



24th


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I thought she was quite interesting, she's certainly been on a journey



marmite


----------



## wiskey (Aug 16, 2016)

hash tag said:


> marmite



damn right


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2016)

I have never seen an episode before but I kinda fell in love with Nadia (seeing her on other programmes since she won) so I might give it a go this time


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 16, 2016)

kittyP said:


> I have never seen an episode before but I kinda fell in love with Nadia (seeing her on other programmes since she won) so I might give it a go this time



It's great - who knew a bit of pastry could cause such drama. Slightly silly escapism, lovely stuff.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 17, 2016)

Just logged into the BBC Store to see if series three was available yet. Series two is marked as unavailable, even though I paid for it. Very dodgy business.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 18, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ah, the good old days of John Whaite AND James Morton in the same series. We never even get one cute male baker per series now.
> Not that it's about what they look like, yadda yadda, etc. But still.
> 
> Oh my god, I forgot Tamal. Well, apart from HIM.
> ...



Not into any of that but you do make me think the show should up the ante and make the worst performer strip off some piece of clothing.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2016)

Three days to go. Here is the line up Revealed: The 2016 Great British Bake Off contestants - CBBC Newsround


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2016)

Tonight!! 

*pokes fizzerbird*


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Just logged into the BBC Store to see if series three was available yet. Series two is marked as unavailable, even though I paid for it. Very dodgy business.




This is why I don't trust streaming and pay per service sites. 


Yarr matey.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Tonight!!
> 
> *pokes fizzerbird*


I'm working til 10pm so have to watch on demand

Thanks for reminder wiskey  x


----------



## Saffy (Aug 24, 2016)

I have made a Victoria sponge for tonight but plan to make the technical bake from tonight for next week. 
I try to do this every year but have only managed up to week 6.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

I started watching it during the final last year. And kicked myself for not watching the whole thing.

I shall be watching this evening


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I have made a Victoria sponge for tonight but plan to make the technical bake from tonight for next week.
> I try to do this every year but have only managed up to week 6.


Ooh can we all come to watch it at yours?


----------



## Looby (Aug 24, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I have made a Victoria sponge for tonight but plan to make the technical bake from tonight for next week.
> I try to do this every year but have only managed up to week 6.


They do a sweepstake at my old job and if your contestant is sent home you have to make their technical bake and bring it in to work the next week. [emoji4]


----------



## Saffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Ohh I like that idea!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 24, 2016)

I busted myself out of hospital today so that I'd be able to watch this! I am SO excited!!!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2016)

It never occurred to me to replicate what they make


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2016)

Between the last series and the current one, some dreadfully irritating tweeks have been made to mastermind. God forbid, they have done anything similar to bake off.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been tempted to make a cake all day and then Chemistry reminded me it's bake off.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2016)

I liked Selasi's dismount of bike, unzip leather jacket, reveal swish business suit beneath move.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2016)

"uniform...ly bad"


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh I'm missing it, bugger, will have to catch up in a bit


----------



## inva (Aug 24, 2016)

upside down jaffa cakes 
should have been judged more harshly I feel


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2016)

The ginger haired boy put all the chocolate on his jaffa cakes, decorated them and everything, and then tried to display them for judging with the sponge side up?

That has annoyed me more than I would think possible.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2016)

Think I've watched every episode of every series 


So I'll probably give it a go


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Think I've watched every episode of every series
> 
> 
> So I'll probably give it a go


Throw your hat in the ring for the next series


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Throw your hat in the ring for the next series


----------



## moomoo (Aug 24, 2016)

I love Selasi.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm welling up already ffs


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2016)

He's my favourite. also the PE teacher and south london girl.


----------



## inva (Aug 24, 2016)

moomoo said:


> I love Selasi.


I did like when one of them said to him you're so calm all the time and he replied 'I've got a problem' or something like that


----------



## inva (Aug 24, 2016)

there was no point in the jaffa cake kid having a good round because he's just got to go


----------



## moomoo (Aug 24, 2016)

How did Jane get star baker? Wasn't one of her Jaffa cakes upside down?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2016)

Selasi's my favourite so far. Also like Benjamina and Rav, and the ginger kid's grown on me slightly.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2016)

moomoo said:


> How did Jane get star baker? Wasn't one of her Jaffa cakes upside down?


Selasi was robbed!


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 24, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Selasi was robbed!



No mirror on his mirror glaze, otherwise, yes


----------



## Sirena (Aug 24, 2016)

wiskey said:


> It never occurred to me to replicate what they make



Yes, that's taking television too far...


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2016)

I already think Mr Gin and Tonic cake is splendid and feel sorry for Lee that we won't get to know more about him because he's been bumped. If Selasi was any more laid back he'd fall over. Her who listens to her cakes made me smile. And as for the PE teacher with her alarming lipstick, I just wanted to give her a dirty great cuddle when she was upset at the end.  
They find some absolutely lovely people for this programme. 
I do love Bake Off.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 24, 2016)

I think Selasi will be my crush for this series. 
Also Candice is local so will be supporting her too. 

Have only watched the first bake so far though, I might change my mind.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2016)

I've not watched this before, but it was worth it if only for "Let me see your purple ring" before the watershed.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Was trying to think who Jane reminded me of and it's the actress who played Bridget Jones' mum!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope they get to make a croque en bouche this series...you can't beat a well turned out croque en bouche 

I know they've made it before but cannot remember which series? was it one or two?


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 24, 2016)

Was the Norfolk farmer trying for maximum innuendo or am I just overzealous watching this programme?

Favourites - Selasi and Candice. Favourite cake - Benjamina's white chocolate and praline.

Not sure if exercising retired headmistress may be too much for me after a week or two, but enjoyed the cake listening as a one off.

There seem to be people in this who don't know what a Jaffa Cake looks like. Broken (biscuit) Britain.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

I was so chuffed for Benjamina - she was sure she'd do badly because she remade everything twice.

Selasi knocked it out the bloomin' park tonight. I thought he should have got star baker tbh. I think it was right Lee went though, shame as it was. He was obsessed by what was not in the instructions.

I think the ginge is going to have some fun moments. He's never an aerospace engineer! He looks like he should be a fanfic curator.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2016)

Mrs Tag said Lee would be out before anyone had touched a single ingrediant! So, was thinking, should there be no eveictions in the first week. This would help take the nerves of and we would get to know them all a bit better? Their goods and bads could count towards the eveiction in the second week.
Liked Benjamina's style.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2016)

I like Benjamin too. 
The gin and tonic cake looked lush.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 25, 2016)

Bake-off enrages me.

In Poland we have 7 different types of white flour available (in even local corner shops)  depending on the pastry you are making,  all with different gluten and ash contents as well as mill grade. And it really does make a difference.

How can you have a cake baking programme with one type of flour? It's like having a painting competition with only acrylic paints  available.

Watching people trying to bake shortcrust and doughnuts with the same flour is maddening. Bonkers.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2016)

I think we mostly only use 2 main flours here. Plain and self-raising.
Oh and wholemeal. And bread flour?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 25, 2016)

stavros said:


> I've not watched this before, but it was worth it if only for "Let me see your purple ring" before the watershed.



It was full of filth apparently, most of which went right over my head..

17 of the most glaringly obvious innuendos from Bake Off's Cake Week


----------



## inva (Aug 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> It was full of filth apparently, most of which went right over my head..
> 
> 17 of the most glaringly obvious innuendos from Bake Off's Cake Week


that's probably because most of the ones in that list aren't really innuendo


----------



## Sirena (Aug 25, 2016)

It's going to take me some time to learn the new people but I haven't seen anyone yet to rival Brendan, the Gay Cake Robot of a few years ago.  Or Ruby, who made so many people quite unaccountably angry....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sirena said:


> It's going to take me some time to learn the new people but I haven't seen anyone yet to rival Brendan, the Gay Cake Robot of a few years ago.  Or Ruby, who made so many people quite unaccountably angry....


Sat behind her on a bus once 

My finest GBBO anecdote


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2016)

She's so prettyyy. I can't remember why people hated her now. Was it because she cried a lot? She annoyed me at first but then I ended up liking her.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 25, 2016)

zoooo said:


> She's so prettyyy. I can't remember why people hated her now. Was it because she cried a lot? She annoyed me at first but then I ended up liking her.



I think it was because she was forever crying and saying she was rubbish, when she clearly was a long way from rubbish. 
I can't say I hated her, but I remember thinking she couldn't possibly be as wet as she was letting on.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 25, 2016)

I liked Ruby. I don't like Candice with her stupid lipstick but then I hate PE teachers generally

I'm teams Selasi and Benjamina. I loved her crying over her runny icing and then getting top marks


----------



## Sirena (Aug 25, 2016)

trashpony said:


> ..... but then I hate PE teachers generally



My brother was a PE teacher but you would like him.  He eventually ended up as a Headmaster because he was so decent and honourable....


----------



## trashpony (Aug 25, 2016)

Sirena said:


> My brother was a PE teacher but you would like him.  He eventually ended up as a Headmaster because he was so decent and honourable....


My brother-in-law is a PE teacher and I don't hate him. Well. only a little bit


----------



## trashpony (Aug 25, 2016)

I've just made a Mary Berry recipe banana bread because I'm inspired


----------



## Looby (Aug 25, 2016)

It's not a bake off recipe but I think I'm going to try this cake again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was my last attempt. [emoji53] [emoji1]


----------



## trashpony (Aug 25, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I've just made a Mary Berry recipe banana bread because I'm inspired


Ta dah 






Looks alright but the batter was v sweet


----------



## FiFi (Aug 25, 2016)

The Resident Teen watched this with me last night, and she is now hooked! 
She did ask if she could have a go at a Gin and Tonic drizzle cake, so I'm not sure what I'll come home from work to find tomorrow!


----------



## Espresso (Aug 26, 2016)

A plastered teenager and a messy kitchen would be my guess.


----------



## FiFi (Aug 26, 2016)

If Himself allows her to use my expensive artisan Gin from Shetland, I will be most displeased. It cost a fortune in Postage .


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 26, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Bake-off enrages me.
> 
> In Poland we have 7 different types of white flour available (in even local corner shops)  depending on the pastry you are making,  all with different gluten and ash contents as well as mill grade. And it really does make a difference.
> 
> ...


 yes, clearly Britain has a long way to go before cakes are properly baked here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 26, 2016)

I had a go at Jaffa cakes last night, they didn't rise.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 28, 2016)

The best bit of the first show was the look on Mary's face when Paul dunked one of her perfect Jaffa cakes.
'We don't do that in the South' said Mary!


----------



## such and such (Aug 28, 2016)

Are green tea flavoured cakes and other sweet things really that unusual in the UK?


----------



## such and such (Aug 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2016)

such and such said:


> Are green tea flavoured cakes and other sweet things really that unusual in the UK?



Not really, they're not common but you can get them. I guess a lot of the UK are still a bit reluctant to try new and unusual flavours, certainly doubt my mum or nan would give it a whirl but I would try and I do drink green tea....sometimes


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I had a go at Jaffa cakes last night, they didn't rise.


I'm toying with the idea of making some, was what you ended up with awful/inedible?


----------



## such and such (Aug 28, 2016)

Callie said:


> Not really, they're not common but you can get them. I guess a lot of the UK are still a bit reluctant to try new and unusual flavours, certainly doubt my mum or nan would give it a whirl but I would try and I do drink green tea....sometimes



I guess I was a bit surprised with Paul and Mary going "Matcha, what on earth is that?" It's not entirely surprising that Mary wasn't acquainted with it but I would have thought Paul had tried matcha flavoured something in his time. 
Maybe I am biased because I love green tea ice cream/Kit Kats


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah that was a bit odd, I think maybe they do shit like that to introduce a slightly unusual ingredient, oooooooh what on earth is that? Green tea powder? Well I never what does it taste like *has a dab* oh tastes like bums


----------



## The Boy (Aug 28, 2016)

Espresso said:


> A plastered teenager and a messy kitchen would be my guess.



A plastered teenager and a tidy kitchen, Shirley?  What sort of teenager bakes a cake when theirs gin to be drunk?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm making Jane's lemon and poppy drizzle cake today for my sister's birthday.  Will have a go at jaffa cakes on Wednesday to have with the show. 

One thing from watching the first episode which made me twitch was the waste of food. So many started over and chucked it away!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2016)

Being at work all through the weekened I forgot Extra Slice and may catch up with it shortly. No one has mentioned it above. Is no one bothered or was it no good?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2016)

I completely forgot about it, and just happened to catch half of the repeat by accident.
I kind of wish they showed it straight after the episode, then I wouldn't forget.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 31, 2016)

fyi for anyone who wants to add a more competitive edge to their bake off viewing 

Home - Fantasy Bake Off


----------



## Saffy (Aug 31, 2016)

Omg I only have 45mins to sign up!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2016)

I am looking forward to tonight's episode.

I think they should extend the series by a week so they all get to stay until week 2. It seems so unfair that someone has to go right off the bat. It's just not cricket.

Hoping for more great things from Selasi this week. I hope his ego doesn't get too big


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2016)

got some massive biscuits and a very thin chocolate bar. all set


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 31, 2016)

i'm warming to val.


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2016)

the gingerbread wedding


----------



## Saffy (Aug 31, 2016)

Sticky ginger carpet.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 31, 2016)

inva said:


> the gingerbread wedding


Talk about an omen.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2016)

Some great innuendo tonight. I knew we were in for a good one when the intro had Mary saying "I'll eat a bit of carpet."


----------



## trashpony (Aug 31, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Talk about an omen.....


Why would you do that?? I hope when we get to the final credits we find out that her wedding was lovely. 

Val is for the chop next week isn't she? Hanging on by her fingertips at the mo. Selasi was distinctly underwhelming


----------



## colacubes (Aug 31, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some great innuendo tonight. I knew we were in for a good one when the intro had Mary saying "I'll eat a bit of carpet."



I'm glad it's not just me.  I thought I was having some sort of double entendre based episode and no one else had noticed


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2016)

Candice was basically standing in for Sue when she asked Mel to grab her jugs for her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2016)

All the younger lads were insufferably cute this week, I thought. Although I somewhat cooled towards Andrew when it emerged he went to Cambridge.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 7, 2016)

Guess I'm making Dampfnudeln tmoz then


----------



## Saffy (Sep 7, 2016)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## inva (Sep 7, 2016)

that ark what is that?


----------



## Poot (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm totally making a basket out of bread this weekend


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2016)

Tom's face when he got star baker was hilarious.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 7, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Guess I'm making Dampfnudeln tmoz then


I won't be making them (although they look delicious), but I will be _saying_ Dampfnudel a lot tomorrow. I might speak only in Dampfnudeln all morning.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 7, 2016)

Tom blatantly made a willy!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2016)

I feel sorry for Michael. Poor lad.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 8, 2016)

It's sad that it's not like X Factor where Michael could say he'll come back next year and try again when he's a bit older.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2016)

Yesterdays episode was totally a demonstration of how things like being good at baking bread are experience based. Val has bombed at every single round but because she knows how to make dampfnudeln, she stayed in. 

At least with Michael gone, I won't keep getting him and Tom mixed up 

Candice is annoying me - she just completely overreacts to every criticism


----------



## moomoo (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm not a massive fan of Candice either. I hope she goes soon.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2016)

I liked Candice at first but she's annoying me now. 
Benjamina is still one of my favourites.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't actually LOVE anyone right now, but I like lots of them.
Candice totally overreacts, but I do find her entertaining to watch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2016)

I like all of them.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 8, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I don't actually LOVE anyone right now, but I like lots of them.
> Candice totally overreacts, but I do find her entertaining to watch.



I love Selasi.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 8, 2016)

I liked Candace's gingerbread pub, but she is a bit of a drama queen. She'll go far, I reckon.

They film this so long ago they have a lot of time to make sure the viewers see and know the finalists from early on.

So for that reason, I also think that the woman who made the corn dolly will be in the mix at the end. I've noticed she's had a soundbite with an "Oo-er Missus" Carry On sort of comment each week.This week she told us she was a bloomers and baps sort of girl. 
Righty ho then.


----------



## gosub (Sep 8, 2016)

Candace takes it too seriously though also wears heels which must be murder on a set with no chairs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2016)

Michael just liked my tweet from last night saying I was sad he went.

Poor Michael.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2016)

Love Selasi. 

Reckon Candice would be a laugh down the pub, and is really nice to other contestants when things are going tits up for them. Some of her bakes are (and she is) a bit try hard in a way I'm not keen on but the gingerbread pub was awesome. 

I also really like the corn dolly woman. I have a soft spot for sweet, goody-two-shoes types who are also a giggle.

Jane (I think that's her name) bores me. It was nice to see her get something wrong for a change 

Val is a funny one. She's got loads of kitchen experience, in the sense that she could make a decent loaf and intuitive dampfnudeln (and makes a great Victoria sponge I bet) but doesn't plan or practise her show stoppers well enough.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2016)

Val just doesn't give a shit does she?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2016)

Val gets a lot of hate on twitter. That just makes me feel quite protective of her.

Like I said, I like them all, really. The only one I can imagine souring to is Jane, strangely enough, but I couldn't put my finger on why.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2016)

Are we taking early bets?

My money's on Andrew.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 9, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Val just doesn't give a shit does she?


She is my O's favourite


----------



## Saffy (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, I feel protective of Val after all the hate too. Even though I found her a bit annoying myself.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 10, 2016)

Bake Off's Iain 'bingate' Watters had a Baked Alaska wedding cake

Innit lovely.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are we taking early bets?
> 
> My money's on Andrew.


Is that the redhead? He's a massive over achiever! Its going to come crashing down spectacularly I think.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2016)

It's become a bit ludicrous now- not that it stops me watching it... It used to be mild innuendo about soggy bottoms,now it's like ' Your cake looks like someone being fingered.'


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 10, 2016)

Benjamina is where my money would go I reckon. Whatshisname who made the Thor's hammer, or whatever it was, although he's a risk taker so could fuck up spectacularly and go at any moment, is also a contender.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> Bake Off's Iain 'bingate' Watters had a Baked Alaska wedding cake
> 
> Innit lovely.


Oh I love that!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2016)

Selasei is my favourite, closely followed by Kate and Benjamina.  

Candice is doing my head in, and it was so obvious she wasn't going to go this week as they kept making a big deal of her being upset / pissed off.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't like Andrew for utterly ridiculous reasons as in that he works at the same place as my ex's ex.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Benjamina is where my money would go I reckon. Whatshisname who made the Thor's hammer, or whatever it was, although he's a risk taker so could fuck up spectacularly and go at any moment, is also a contender.


I like him, too. He's fab. Primarily because he made the gin and tonic cake which intrigued me greatly in the first round.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 11, 2016)

Can't wait for the next episode with the Yorkshire puds


----------



## J Ed (Sep 11, 2016)

Candice is my favourite but almost everyone is really likeable this year.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 11, 2016)

not a fan of Candice but I do want to know what brand lippy she uses before she is binned. Andrew needs a bit of a slap, far too over-achiever. Val makes me chuckle. No overall favourite for me yet.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 12, 2016)

Beeb loses the rights to bake off. Wonderful. Greedy Murdoch cunts. Tell the fuckers they can stick their shows in future.

Paul ain't going, Mary ain't going, Mel 'n' Sue ain't going. Bring on Ant and Dec!


----------



## Dan U (Sep 12, 2016)

Look forward to articles in the Mail howling at the BBC for losing such a British show just above articles howling at the BBC for spending money on shows commercial TV could do better.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Beeb loses the rights to bake off. Wonderful. Greedy Murdoch cunts. Tell the fuckers they can stick their shows in future.
> 
> Paul ain't going, Mary ain't going, Mel 'n' Sue ain't going. Bring on Ant and Dec!



If it goes on sky I will just torrent it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 12, 2016)

In an internal email to staff, the production company said it was _“really saddened by this outcome because we always wanted to stay on the BBC ... this has never been about who might write the biggest cheque, but about where we can find the best home for Bake Off."
_
Where's the LOL smiley when you need it?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 12, 2016)

New judges lineup revealed:


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> In an internal email to staff, the production company said it was _“really saddened by this outcome because we always wanted to stay on the BBC ... this has never been about who might write the biggest cheque, but about where we can find the best home for Bake Off."
> _
> Where's the LOL smiley when you need it?


If you're going to lie, at least try and make it vaguely credible


----------



## inva (Sep 12, 2016)

am I right in thinking that Love Productions are the company behind Benefits Street? scum tbh

I've not been enjoying this series as much as previous ones for some reason, so not as bothered as I might have been.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2016)

Channel 4 have signed it on instead.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 12, 2016)

I can't see this working on ITV and Channel 4. It's kind of cliched BBC innit, but in a weirdly good way. I suppose eight series isn't bad though.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I can't see this working on ITV and Channel 4. It's kind of cliched BBC innit, but in a weirdly good way. I suppose eight series isn't bad though.


Paul and Mary have said they won't go and I suspect them and Mel and Sue are what makes it. 

I hope it bombs on C4


----------



## Dan U (Sep 12, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Paul and Mary have said they won't go and I suspect them and Mel and Sue are what makes it.
> 
> I hope it bombs on C4


Lets see what £ says


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 12, 2016)

inva said:


> am I right in thinking that Love Productions are the company behind Benefits Street? scum tbh
> 
> I've not been enjoying this series as much as previous ones for some reason, so not as bothered as I might have been.


 Same here...


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Paul ain't going, Mary ain't going, Mel 'n' Sue ain't going.


If it ain't got that team, it ain't Bake Off.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2016)

All this is quite odd really. Love Productions is owned by Sky yet Channel 4 is a public service broadcaster. 
Can't see Bake Off being what it was on C4. Paul might be tempted to chase the cash but I can't see Mary moving over.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2016)

I've been watching this on iplayer and patchily, but finally fully caught up on Saturday.

Salasi is great... I love how laid back he is, ever when something isn't working quite to plan.
I love Benjamina too and I reckon Rav and Tom might do alright.

Candice and Kate are really annoying me for different reasons, Jane meh, who was it that said Andrew was an overachiever... that. Val... not sure yet - quite funny.

I keep forgetting what day it's on though... tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2016)

Wednesday at 20.00.


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)

RoyReed said:


> If it ain't got that team, it ain't Bake Off.



Squirrel already quit


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2016)

gosub said:


> Squirrel already quit


got a better offer from Springwatch


----------



## D'wards (Sep 13, 2016)

Why can't they just do their own version - BBC MasterBaker or something?

You can't copywrite a baking competition surely?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Why can't they just do their own version - BBC MasterBaker or something?
> 
> You can't copywrite a baking competition surely?


it'll end up like Top Gear, they'll get Evans in to fuck it up


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Why can't they just do their own version - BBC MasterBaker or something?
> 
> You can't copywrite a baking competition surely?


i imagine there are licensing rights involved. but yeh i find it hard to imagine you can copyright a bakery show.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't link right now but Mel and Sue have quit.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 13, 2016)

I've just heard that on the radio. 
It's going to be shit.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I can't link right now but Mel and Sue have quit.


Well this is all going well for the production company then  maybe they should pitch a new show

 'How to completely fuck up a great show '


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope Paul and Mary follow through (fnar fnar). £25 million for a tent in the grounds of a stately home. Good work C4


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2016)

What do you reckon, Nadiya will be presenting in some capacity? It's the only thing that might give it half a chance, but even then it'll be a shadow of its former self.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 13, 2016)

£75 million over three years. Someone at channel 4 is having a bad day.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 13, 2016)

Can't believe they didn't tie down the presenters as well. D'oh.


----------



## spliff (Sep 13, 2016)

This is quite interesting
Why did The Great British Bake Off move to Channel 4? - BBC News


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I can't link right now but Mel and Sue have quit.



I think they're fairly dispensable, as long as they don't get Ant & Dec in as replacements *shudder*


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)

Hollis said:


> I think they're fairly dispensable, as long as they don't get Ant & Dec in as replacements *shudder*



Disagree. They stopped it from taking itself too seriously, and that  plays a big part in why it worked


----------



## Winot (Sep 13, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Why can't they just do their own version - BBC MasterBaker or something?
> 
> You can't copywrite a baking competition surely?



Correct - you can't. Lead case is Opportunity Knocks IFLA - International Format Lawyers Association

They will have trade marked the name. The BBC can copy everything else.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 13, 2016)

No, Mel and Sue play a big part in making GBBO work.

I wouldn't miss Paul that much,  mind you.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2016)

Saffy said:


> No, Mel and Sue play a big part in making GBBO work.
> 
> I wouldn't miss Paul that much,  mind you.


I'd miss Paul , he's brought the sexy back for us  grey haired gents


----------



## 8den (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 13, 2016)

Hollis said:


> I think they're fairly dispensable, as long as they don't get Ant & Dec in as replacements *shudder*



The irreverence to the judges, the daft innuendo, the kindness to and support of the competitors (especially when things go wrong), the history bits (a direct lift from the Supersizers programmes), the general awareness of its own ridiculousness, the stupid east european accents.....all this is GBBO. A huge part all those are Mel and Sue. It won't be the same at all.

eta. Someone on my FB feed has posted "This is worse than Brexit" which did make me laugh


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)

Breadxit


----------



## moomoo (Sep 13, 2016)

gosub said:


> Breadxit


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)

8den said:


>



those people who left their tents at Glastonbury must be kicking themselves, now they've found out what Channel 4 would have paid.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2016)

There's plenty of other comedians around who can fill their shoes.. Dara O Briain, maybe Rob Brydon.. or how about Clare Balding.

Now if Mary Berry left that would be terminal:  I fancy it could even survive the departure of Mr Hollywood.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 13, 2016)

I haven't been able to think of anyone who would give the show the same feel as Mel and Sue.
Maybe Claudia Winkleman? Kind of?

I could cope without Paul and maybe even Mary, but I'd have preferred not to. 

They'll probably try and get Nadiya to do it. Who I love. But she's not a presenter or comedian, so no.


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)

Hollis said:


> There's plenty of other comedians around who can fill their shoes.. Dara O Briain, maybe Rob Brydon.. or how about Clare Balding.
> 
> Now if Mary Berry left that would be terminal:  I fancy it could even survive the departure of Mr Hollywood.


when contestants have started crying...they  start swearing (so the footage is unbroadcastable).   Its things like that that have kept, what is a a highly demanding competition still have the bonhomie of a school domestic science class rather than baking doesn't get tougher than this.  With them its instictive, any body  else will be either trying to be them a la Clarkson/Evans or take it to a different place.  And I liked the place it was


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2016)

Ch 4 Bake Off is dead to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2016)

Hollis said:


> There's plenty of other comedians around who can fill their shoes.. Dara O Briain, maybe Rob Brydon.. or how about Clare Balding.


Except there aren't and the ones you mentioned would be awful. It was the blend of personalities that made it work. Just throwing in similar kinds of celebs rarely works (see: Top Gear).


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2016)

spliff said:


> This is quite interesting
> Why did The Great British Bake Off move to Channel 4? - BBC News


The boy that surprised me us that Bake Off is considered a "factual programme"!  That's pushing the definition a bit, surely?


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2016)

Hollis said:


> Now if Mary Berry left that would be terminal:  I fancy it could even survive the departure of Mr Hollywood.


Benoit Blin could replace Paul quite easily


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 13, 2016)

Will the format remain or instead of the judges/professionals deciding which contestant is leaving will there be a public vote? One that costs a pound a go?
It will never be the same.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Except their aren't and the ones you mentioned would be awful. It was the blend of personalities that made it work. Just throwing in similar kinds of celebs rarely works (see: Top Gear).



Not true:  'Blankety Blank' and 'The Generation Game' remained cracking shows, despite the departure of their original presenters.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2016)

Hollis said:


> Not true:  'Blankety Blank' and 'The Generation Game' remained cracking shows, despite the departure of their original presenters.


Totally different format.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 14, 2016)

The only show I've watched on C4 this year was 'Naked Attraction'. Genuinely interesting show, but fucking hell, that channel is DONE. I've not had live TV for nearly two years and I tuned my brand spanking new freesat box last month to find wall-to-wall 'Come Dine with Me' across their channels. Jeeeeeeez. I read their viewer numbers are now below those of C5, which until not that long ago was a complete joke of sex shows and nazi docs. If someone thinks they can make a profit on £25m per series ("It's not about the money - but we want at least £25m per series" - Love Productions) then someone is for the boot.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 14, 2016)

It's ads and commercial stuff. That's where they hope to make the cash. Bake off kitchen equipment, loads of books, tie ins with supermarkets. They know they won't get the number of viewers on Channel 4. As you say, it's a shadow of its 80s,even 90s self. 

Greedy fuckers. Not very GBBO.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2016)

Phil and Kirsty, I kid you not. They have great on screen chemistry, but on GBBO?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't get all the fuss over this show. Did it really warrant 'Breaking News' the other day? I'm clearly out of touch with the telly viewing tastes of this country.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 14, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The only show I've watched on C4 this year was 'Naked Attraction'. Genuinely interesting show, but fucking hell, that channel is DONE. I've not had live TV for nearly two years and I tuned my brand spanking new freesat box last month to find wall-to-wall 'Come Dine with Me' across their channels. Jeeeeeeez. I read their viewer numbers are now below those of C5, which until not that long ago was a complete joke of sex shows and nazi docs. If someone thinks they can make a profit on £25m per series ("It's not about the money - but we want at least £25m per series" - Love Productions) then someone is for the boot.


I think the thing that most people liked about GBBO is how low-key it was.

It was homely and a refreshing oasis from shrieking celebrity trash-TV.  There were no boy-chefs shouting about how great they were and how they were going to give it 110%!   What you had were amiable folk, most of whom were genuinely perplexed at how they could be on the programme in the first place.  I think they all wanted to win but they all secretly doubted their ability to do it

It was the sort of oldskool thing the BBC used to do so well.  It was a competition but it was more at a parlour-game pace.  There was no breathless commentary and no glittering prizes.  It was tea on the lawn and it was village cricket.  That's what I think I shall miss.

Of course Channel 4 will make a polished programme out of a new format and I doubt they will lose money on it (even though the show is possibly already past its best) because overseas sales will be hugely valuable.  It is a phenomenally successful show worldwide.  I think the BBC wouldn't pay the money not because they couldn't afford it or justify the cost but because it would start another cash-race with other successful BBC shows and they couldn't afford the bigger picture.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't get all the fuss over this show. Did it really warrant 'Breaking News' the other day? I'm clearly out of touch with the telly viewing tastes of this country.



More viewers than the world cup final in 2014.  11.2m - half the tv watching audience at the start of this series. Since when has GB not enjoyed a bit of twee?  It's got everything - human relations, drama, winners, losers,  infatuation, saucy innuendoes, silver foxes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't get all the fuss over this show. Did it really warrant 'Breaking News' the other day? I'm clearly out of touch with the telly viewing tastes of this country.


At least it isn't the Olympics or the football. 

I probably wouldn't turn it on left to myself, but Mrs la rouge and Remaining Daughter watch it, so I join in. It's amiable, gentle viewing about cakes. 

Did I mention cakes?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> More viewers than the world cup in 2014.  11.2m - half the tv watching audience at the start of this series. Since when has GB not enjoyed a bit of twee?  It's got everything - human relations, drama, winners, losers,  infatuation, saucy innuendoes, silver foxes.



"Constructed reality" as they say in TV circles. It's an impressive feat to pull in those numbers sure. I'm just clearly out of kilter with what a lot of British people like watching.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> "Constructed reality" as they say in TV circles. It's an impressive feat to pull in those numbers sure. I'm just clearly out of kilter with what a lot of British people like watching.


Cakes. You're out of touch with cakes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> At least it isn't the Olympics or the football.
> 
> I probably wouldn't turn it on left to myself, but Mrs la rouge and Remaining Daughter watch it, so I join in. It's amiable, gentle viewing about cakes.
> 
> Did I mention cakes?



TBH, Olympics, and Football is what I do prefer to watch. And news 

Fair play though, not a dig at it. I'm just amazed how popular it is and how much headline news that it's moving to a new channel it's all been.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> TBH, Olympics, and Football is what I do prefer to watch. And news
> 
> Fair play though, not a dig at it. I'm just amazed how popular it is and how much headline news that it's moving to a new channel it's all been.


Well, put it this way: you never escape mentions of Game of Thrones, but I've never seen it. Most people I speak to in real life don't watch Game of Thrones. But they've all seen Bake Off. 

U.K. Viewing figures for Game of Thrones was an "all time high" of an estimated 2.2 million viewers for the Season 6 premier over all formats. That's not even a 5th of what Bake Off gets.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2016)

I was surprised by how upset I was about GBBO moving to Channel 4....I hope they leave the sewing bee alone!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Cakes. You're out of touch with cakes.



Well that's true. I have never understood how giddy people get about cupcakes for example. Cupcakes ffs. And macaroons. Whole boutique cafes dedicated to them. wtf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Well that's true. I have never understood how giddy people get about cupcakes for example. Cupcakes ffs. And macaroons. Whole boutique cafes dedicated to them. wtf.


I'm with you on both of those. How did cupcakes supplant the superior fairy cake? And macaroons are vastly overrated.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2016)

Aye, what's wrong with the good old rock cake.....Good honest fayre.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't like change. I've already decided that I'll hate it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

moomoo said:


> I don't like change. I've already decided that I'll hate it.


God, I know. I'm currently on Twitter arguing with my Council about the new wheelie bins. (They've changed all the colours and what goes in them!)


----------



## kebabking (Sep 14, 2016)

It'll be shit. They'll drag out a second series on C4 to save face as audience's plummet, but then it'll get cancelled as C4 claim that they are making new, innovative programming for da yoot innit and everyone else laughs at them for spunking money up the wall for - as has been said, a tent in someone's garden


I had a (couple of) slice of a rather delicious Lime and Coconut cake that I bought at the WI in Ludlow for my elevenses this morning. 

Don't worry cake fans, I can give you your fix...


----------



## clicker (Sep 14, 2016)

Holly and Phil Schofield? Zoe Ball? Emma Willis and Rylan? Trying to think of presenters needing work/change... would much rather lose Paul.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2016)

I can see it now.....you have 1 hour to make your big fat gypsy show stopper!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Why can't they just do their own version - BBC MasterBaker or something?


They should call it Bake _On_.

Hey @BBC, you can have that.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 14, 2016)

clicker said:


> Holly and Phil Schofield? Zoe Ball? Emma Willis and Rylan? Trying to think of presenters needing work/change... would much rather lose Paul.



I saw Denise van Outen advertising a show she's hosting on Matalan.com - I assume she could do with the work...


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2016)

Well she'd errrmmm....go down well on the cucumber cake challenge


Spoiler


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

Zoe Ball is part of the Strictly, i.e. BBC, team. 

I don't like it. I don't want adverts in Bake Off.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 14, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> I was surprised by how upset I was about GBBO moving to Channel 4....I hope they leave the sewing bee alone!



I'm not surprised.  This is the biggest crisis facing Middle England since they threatened to take down the BBC recipe website.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2016)

We'll always have jam and Jerusalem.....(_sits clutching bunting to breast_)


----------



## Sirena (Sep 14, 2016)

kebabking said:


> I saw Denise van Outen advertising a show she's hosting on Matalan.com - I assume she could do with the work...


It could be Johnny Vaughan and Denise van Outen all over again!   That would be interesting....


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2016)

I think the new presenters can't have any whiff of cool, or "yoof tv" about them now, or in their past. (Pippy Schofield ok, cos he was never cool or "yoof").

Sod it, Keith Lemon will get the job


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Sod it, Keith Lemon will get the job


I can't even look at a still of him.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 14, 2016)

Saw some info. Chris Evans is apparently in the running, hopefully he will have an accident with a cake mixer or an oven.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2016)

Channel 4 and the greedy production company will try and wring every last penny out of this show until it is dead in the water and totally fucked up. It is going to be awful.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

extra dry said:


> Saw some info. Chris Evans is apparently in the running, hopefully he will have an accident with a cake mixer or an oven.


"In the running" as in "people with neither information nor say in the matter are speculating on Twitter" or as in "is in the running"?

Because if it's the latter... have the production company _seen_ the show?


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> "In the running" as in "people with neither information nor say in the matter are speculating on Twitter" or as in "is in the running"?
> 
> Because if it's the latter... have the production company _seen_ the show?


I think it's a clumsy attempt at satire, based on Evans' recent success with Top Gear.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

killer b said:


> I think it's a clumsy attempt at satire, based on Evans' recent success with Top Gear.


Ah. I wasn't going to get that. 

He was generally deemed unsuccessful in the role, then?


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2016)

I believe so.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2016)

in a 'didn't even hang on for a whole series' way.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

killer b said:


> in a 'didn't even hang on for a whole series' way.


Really?  Fired?


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't care enough to read beyond the tweets that made it into my timeline tbh.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 14, 2016)

clicker said:


> Holly and Phil Schofield? Zoe Ball? Emma Willis and Rylan? Trying to think of presenters needing work/change... would much rather lose Paul.



Noel Edmonds is looking for work


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

killer b said:


> I didn't care enough to read beyond the tweets that made it into my timeline tbh.


Fair enough, I was just being polite. I don't really need an answer.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Channel 4 and the greedy production company will try and wring every last penny out of this show until it is dead in the water and totally fucked up. It is going to be awful.



What might provide some relief - if in a pyrrhic manner - will be the stench of desperation and despair around the thing when C4 finally air it. Can you imagine how needy the presenters will be? £25 million riding on it, previous ratings of twice what C4 have ever accomplished, and the ghost of Chris Evans and Top Gear hovering over the whole grubby, grasping feast...

That, at least, will be delicious.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Yorkshire pudding is best with golden syrup and evaporated milk. 

That's why you must make too many for the main course.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 14, 2016)

they're not using the rounded yorkshires tins. That's just cake/muffin tins. 

ETA and google doesn't know what I'm on about. and I missed the story that Selasi is sticking too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Madness. Who wants to eat a fucking doily?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

The topping will just go onto the plate. You'll be stencilling lemon and sugar onto the plate. 

Too far, Hollywood.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Channel 4 and the greedy production company will try and wring every last penny out of this show until it is dead in the water and totally fucked up. It is going to be awful.



Channel four wasn't the highest bidder, amazon was. It was a strategic decision as much as a financial one. And to be fair to love, who the the fuck would turn down twice the money.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2016)

My favourite pornstar, Lacey Pancakes


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

D'wards said:


> My favourite pornstar, Lacey Pancakes


Are you a tosser?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2016)

Are you a tosser or a flicker? Good God!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Channel four wasn't the highest bidder, amazon was. It was a strategic decision as much as a financial one. And to be fair to love, who the the fuck would turn down twice the money.


Amazon? _Amazon_?

Do people watch programmes on Amazon?


----------



## Saffy (Sep 14, 2016)

Batter week is a winner for me! 
The best churro I've had come freshly cooked out of a dangerous looking oil drum balanced on a gas flame and wrapped up like chips. Yum!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Batter week is a winner for me!
> The best churro I've had come freshly cooked out of a dangerous looking oil drum balanced on a gas flame and wrapped up like chips. Yum!


I want churros right now.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Amazon? _Amazon_?
> 
> Do people watch programmes on Amazon?



when i read that my immediate assumption was that subscribers would get a teeny slice of each cake sent to them.

it transpires that i am very, very old.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Kate is so annoying!



wtfftw said:


> they're not using the rounded yorkshires tins. That's just cake/muffin tins.
> 
> ETA and google doesn't know what I'm on about. and I missed the story that Selasi is sticking too.


 what tins are you talking about?


----------



## inva (Sep 14, 2016)

Selasi could be in trouble couldn't he


----------



## JimW (Sep 14, 2016)

Benjamina knocks it out the park!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 14, 2016)

Benjamina is brilliant!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Benjamina's churros did look lush!


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Yorkshire pudding is best with golden syrup and evaporated milk.
> 
> That's why you must make too many for the main course.



Lemon Curd. It's lemon curd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Lemon Curd. It's lemon curd.


In-n-nteresting.

Hmm.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Kate is so annoying!
> 
> what tins are you talking about?


Which one is Kate?

I know the tins wtfftw is on about. Yorkshire pudding tins. They're shallow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Kate is so annoying!
> 
> what tins are you talking about?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 14, 2016)

inva said:


> Selasi could be in trouble couldn't he



No. Because if nothing else, I'll always love him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


>


Ooh I've never seen them before, only the wider shallow ones.

I use muffin tins, because that's what I've got


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Which one is Kate?


 The sad bunny churros one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I know the tins wtfftw is on about. Yorkshire pudding tins. They're shallow.


Yeah, those I know 

These are new to me...


Vintage Paw said:


>


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> The sad bunny churros one.


Awwww. I like her. In the sense that I've never been, will never be and don't know anyone who is that good and nice and wholesome. She's like a dodo to me.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I've never seen those domey things


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2016)

I have no idea about these tins btw. Never made a yorkie in me life. I just remember seeing round-bottomed tins, so googled it. Pretty sure both my mum and my nana used to have some.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


>


They're mince pie/jam tart tins (in our house)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

I want round-bottom tins.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Awwww. I like her. In the sense that I've never been, will never be and don't know anyone who is that good and nice and wholesome. She's like a dodo to me.


But every week she made something whimsical and fey involving unicorns or swallows or telling a story about her life - couldn't stand her.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

You could make lots of little boobies!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Awwww. I like her. In the sense that I've never been, will never be and don't know anyone who is that good and nice and wholesome. She's like a dodo to me.


Ah, I didn't find her good and wholesome, just a bit wet and annoying. Each to their own though


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> But every week she made something whimsical and fey involving unicorns or swallows or telling a story about her life - couldn't stand her.


She is a unicorn to me. I just find people like that fascinating. Like don't they ever have the urge to get pissed, take drugs and shag someone inappropriate? What do they do instead?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> You could make lots of little boobies!


I don't understand how the yorkies or mince pies would stand up though, they'd wobble. So, boobies it is


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> She is a unicorn to me. I just find people like that fascinating. Like don't they ever have the urge to get pissed, take drugs and shag someone inappropriate? What do they do instead?!


Do scrapbooking probably.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 14, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Do scrapbooking probably.


*snortlaugh* I just don't understand how anyone can behave for their whole life.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> They're mince pie/jam tart tins (in our house)


Yes. Yorkshire pudding/jam tart/(Christmas) mince pie tins.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I don't understand how the yorkies or mince pies would stand up though, they'd wobble. So, boobies it is


They don't last long enough to do much wobbling.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 14, 2016)

Kate was way too twee, even for bake off


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 15, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> She is a unicorn to me. I just find people like that fascinating. Like don't they ever have the urge to get pissed, take drugs and shag someone inappropriate? What do they do instead?!



Mainline flapjacks and stare at horses with odd feelings they don't understand bubbling just beneath the surface.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Noel Edmonds is looking for work



I would hazard Mr. Blobby could carry off a few episodes with more panash (s.p).


----------



## extra dry (Sep 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Fair enough, I was just being polite. I don't really need an answer.


A friend of a friend who is in the industry (baking) her facebook. So no not firm intel at this point, but Evans has yet to make a statement on his position I believe.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 15, 2016)

Chris Evans to host Great British Bake Off

Proberly a spoof.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2016)

News Thump is indeed a spoof site.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 15, 2016)

David Cameron could do with a new job - maybe he could join the show as a pork poker.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 15, 2016)

Sirena said:


> overseas sales will be hugely valuable. It is a phenomenally successful show worldwide.


But the BBC are retaining the worldwide rights. C4 really has bought a v expensive marquee

I thought Kate was going to be in it for the long haul. But those sad bunnies were dreadful. I wish Clarice would stop pouting - it's really getting on my tits


----------



## moomoo (Sep 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> But the BBC are retaining the worldwide rights. C4 really has bought a v expensive marquee
> 
> I thought Kate was going to be in it for the long haul. But those sad bunnies were dreadful. I wish Clarice would stop pouting - it's really getting on my tits



Mine too. I'm starting to feel hateful towards her.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Clarice would stop pouting - it's really getting on my tits


I was trying to decide last night if it was a pout or just her face and didn't want to be too bitchy


----------



## pesh (Sep 15, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> They're mince pie/jam tart tins (in our house)


hot knife launchpads in ours.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 15, 2016)

Vernon Kay, according to the Grainaud, is to replace Mel and Sue when C4 take it over.

Good luck with that, sunshine... He's going to make Chris Evans' tenure at Top Gear look like the greatest broadcasting success in history.

He'll get one series, and the blame, C4 will put the second series on at 2am with a complete no-mark and quietly cancel it when it gets down to 8 viewers.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I wish Clarice would stop pouting - it's really getting on my tits



I was going to mention her pouty mouth too.....


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2016)

kebabking said:


> Vernon Kay, according to the Grainaud, is to replace Mel and Sue when C4 take it over.
> 
> Good luck with that, sunshine... He's going to make Chris Evans' tenure at Top Gear look like the greatest broadcasting success in history.
> 
> He'll get one series, and the blame, C4 will put the second series on at 2am with a complete no-mark and quietly cancel it when it gets down to 8 viewers.


It could have been worse.  It could have been Patrick Kielty.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2016)

I really like Tom, but he has to stop putting fennel in puddings.
If something is supposed to taste good, stop stuffing it with obscure herbs and nuts and stupid shit just to be different.
He's getting as bad as that bloke who put something in from his effing garden each week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I was going to mention her pouty mouth too.....


I like her.


----------



## gosub (Sep 15, 2016)

Sirena said:


> It could have been worse.  It could have been Patrick Kielty.


Alan Carr is C4 and does double entandree. And Joe Wilkinson they stick him things for some reason


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

When gbbo moves, it's format will change. With this in mind, I saw Jamie Oliver tipped for it this morning.
I reckon with all his  campness and bucket loads of compassion and innuendo in every sentence, I think Julian Clary would be brilliant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2016)

Julian Clary with Nadiya - I'd watch that. 

If it was Jamie Oliver I'd actively campaign for people not to watch it.

Is it really Vernon Kay, or was that just a rumour/tip? Because god no.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2016)

The more I think about it the more I think JC would be perfect. Middle England middle aged women seem to love him. He comes accross very touchy feely and compassionate and there is no one better at an innuendo.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 17, 2016)

I would definitely watch it for Julian Clary.
I hope someone from Channel 4 is reading this thread...

And Tamal as one of the judges, please.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)

I've tweeted to him - I mean come on... he has to realise how AMAZEBALLS it would be.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't think Julian shares the limelight does he (and I'm not sure Fanny the Wonderdog (RIP) or similar would be a good replacement). 

I read today that Mel & Sue deliberately swear near a contestant if they're crying so they won't be able to use the footage. It's the fact that they're old mates that makes it work IMO. 

I won't watch when it's on C4 in any event - I can't bear the channel. Base programming. Used to be great and edgy. Now is cheap freak shows


----------



## gosub (Sep 18, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I won't watch when it's on C4 in any event - I can't bear the channel. Base programming. Used to be great and edgy. Now is cheap freak shows


I don't know about Channel 4not being edgy, trashing the bake off would be pretty Punk.  I've had Who killed bambi in my head for days


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 19, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Mainline flapjacks.



tbf if there was a way to do that I'd have taken a lot less drugs than I have.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2016)

mmmm pastry


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2016)

i'd be pretty dismayed at a granola spiral


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2016)

Tom's at it again. Stop being healthy!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2016)

Aw, Andrew makes everything look so perfect.

*edit* 
(I may have spoken a smidgen too soon.)


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2016)

I like Rav, he'd better have a decent final round


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah. I like Rav. but then I like them all. I think I've warmed least to Andrew and Jane but they don't deserve to go.


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2016)

sorted Rav


----------



## Saffy (Sep 21, 2016)

Rav was on good form tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2016)

Candice aced it  I have a little crush on her


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 21, 2016)

I liked Candice this week. Her smile when Jane's cones were too big made me roar 

Solid week from Selasi 

Tom. Just. Why? I'm disappointed that they wouldn't even try the danishes with weetabix in because I wanted to experience the disgust vicariously.

Jane. Snore. Benjamina is a bit boring too now. 

Andrew is ridiculous. Rav is lovely. 

Poor Val. I mean it's time she went but Tom is very very lucky.

Proper cakes next week! Yeay!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2016)

Someone's had a word about the pouting 

Benjamina didn't do very well this week eh?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2016)

Next week's cakes looked amazing. I kind of wish they wouldn't show so much in the clip though. Spoilers.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah the cakes look really good next week. 
This week really hasn't inspired me to have a go at making filo pastry, too much of a faff.

Tom was just ridiculous this week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2016)

Ooh, but that place making the baklava in north London... I want to go there!


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 21, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Ooh, but that place making the baklava in north London... I want to go there!


Me too. One of the bakers was wearing a logod apron - Antepilar - I googled it.


----------



## Poot (Sep 21, 2016)

Baklava is one of the best things ever, isn't it? In fact Turkish patisserie treats are just awesome. I wonder whether there's a Turkish version of GBBO (GTBO?) and they're making scones.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2016)

I was sad to see Val go. Poor, pure, sweet Val.

I reckon Candice and Jane proper fucking HATE each other. Like absolutely seething inside hate. 

With every passing episode I like Jane less and less and I don't know why. I think it's that she doesn't seem genuine to me. idk. I just don't like her. Sorry Jane. I do like Candice though 

Glad Rav pulled it out of the bag in the last round. I think he's adorable and I really want him to do well.

I like Andrew's smile but I bet if you knew him he'd have some right nobbish views and piss you off.

I don't know who I want to win. I think Candice should be in the final - she's had some good bakes so far. Selasi is generally pretty solid although he's a bit underwhelming now and again. Rav won't make it, Tom won't make it, and I really, really don't want it to end up being down to Candice and Jane. I hope Benjamina goes the distance too.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2016)

I think Tom and Jane should go next. I like all the others so I'd be very happy for them to be the top 5.
I think Benjamina or Candice will win it.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 22, 2016)

Candice and Andrew seem to want it the most. Rav's lovely but hanging on by the skin of his teeth.

I made the mistake of watching 'Bake Off Extra Slice' once this year - load of rubbish, but I did like what Sara Pascoe said about Val: she's like a toddler but a really old one. Bit sad to see her go out on something she was so sure she could make with her eyes shut.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't think Jane will go - I think she should have got star baker this week - she had 3 solid good rounds and she pretty much always does. 

Oh Val, your time had definitely come. Candice definitely got less pouty as the episode went on but she's still a bit simpering for my tastes. Selasi seems to have dropped off the radar a bit


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2016)

My love for Selasi and hatred for Candice are growing in equal measures.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

Tom is skating on thin ice and could be out next week. Benjamina has had some good rounds and has gone a little quite. Something tells me she could win, hope so.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm transfixed by Candice's facial expressions when she's trying not to pout.

Atm it does seem like it's Candice or Jane's to win but there's usually a shock boot of one of the frontrunners. Candice seems more likely to crack - higher highs overall but could/will fall apart under pressure.

I liked Val most after she'd been booted off, I don't think you can survive on a baking competition when you say you make something every week and then utterly mess it up.

I really want the others to raise their game  a little and give the top two some competition. C'mon Benjamina, I reckon you've got it in you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm transfixed by Candice's facial expressions when she's trying not to pout.


When they tried her sausage balls  it was almost like she was doing those cheek/muscles exercises singers do.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was sad to see Val go. Poor, pure, sweet Val.
> 
> I reckon Candice and Jane proper fucking HATE each other. Like absolutely seething inside hate.


Completely!  The very barbed comment from Jane after Candice's showstopper feedback was a total giveaway.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 22, 2016)

The Candice pout issue: at first I thought it was a stroppy/bitchy thing but I'm sure now it's a front - just a combination of insecurity, and really really wanting to do well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2016)

Maybe she has resting pout face?


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2016)

Mary says she's leaving too when it goes to C4.

Mary Berry to leave Bake Off ahead of Channel 4 move - BBC News


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 22, 2016)

Paul Hollywood isn't enough to carry the show by himself, he did that bread program which was just boring.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

JimW said:


> Mary says she's leaving too when it goes to C4.
> 
> Mary Berry to leave Bake Off ahead of Channel 4 move - BBC News


That's quite made my day. Money doesn't always get what you want. Fuck you Love Productions, you money grubbing cunts. You've just turned a much loved show into an empty tent on a lawn.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Paul Hollywood isn't enough to carry the show by himself, he did that bread program which was just boring.


No Mary Berry = no show at all. It's finished. It'll be worse than Top Gear.


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2016)

editor said:


> That's quite made my day. Money doesn't always get what you want. Fuck you Love Productions, you money grubbing cunts. You've just turned a much loved show into an empty tent on a lawn.


The tent's probably working on its statement as we type.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Paul Hollywood isn't enough to carry the show by himself, he did that bread program which was just boring.



He'd be ill advised to be the only BBC one who moved, as at this point he'd be cast as the money grabbing villain.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 22, 2016)

He has a clear role in the current set up as 'the tough one', but it only makes sense within the existing dynamic - tempered by Mary, sent up by Mel and Sue. Without that it'd just be 'baking doesn't get any tougher than this' all the time and you might as well get Greg Wallace in.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 22, 2016)

JimW said:


> The tent's probably working on its statement as we type.


He he sounds like a newsthump article in the making


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2016)

Glad to see the news is being treated with the utmost importance


----------



## colacubes (Sep 22, 2016)

Just had a pop up on BBC news app and it seems Hollywood is going to C4


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Just had a pop up on BBC news app and it seems Hollywood is going to C4


Isis fires chemical shells. Hollywood signs 3-series deal with C4,


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank fuck. I will no longer need to endure this nonsense every Wednesday. Awful show. Surely this is jay hunts final nail too as an added bonus. Not a very nice woman who has ruined c4 with her constant commissioning of companies like love.

Surely she should have signed contracts with the presenters before buying the format, idiot.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Just had a pop up on BBC news app and it seems Hollywood is going to C4



Cue millions muttering that they always knew he was a wrong'un.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Just had a pop up on BBC news app and it seems Hollywood is going to C4


Foot meet bullet.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 22, 2016)

Why is this show even popular? I really don't get it but then I never got top gear either. Depressing.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

It's popular because it's normal people showing their passion for baking....it's warm and fuzzy


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, Paul's full statement mentions Mel and Sue by name, but not Mary.
Seems a bit pointed. :/


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2016)

Reddit says £4 million contract for Hollybollocks


----------



## colacubes (Sep 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Wow, Paul's full statement mentions Mel and Sue by name, but not Mary.
> Seems a bit pointed. :/



Might just be timing given the statements were only a few minutes apart - he probably didn't know her decision at the point he wrote it.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, I for one will remember where I was when I heard the news


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 22, 2016)

He said that the show had “been a huge part of my life in the past few years and I just couldn’t turn my back on all that – the bakers themselves, the bakes, the team that makes it, and of course the tent, the bunting, and who could forget … the squirrels”.

That would be the squirrels with fistfuls of fivers, eh Paul.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

The dynamic of the presenters made the whole show work, Paul on his own isn't big enough to keep the 'bake off massive'  happy.
As the saying goes....the whole is greater than the sum of its parts


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Thank fuck. I will no longer need to endure this nonsense every Wednesday.


Why watch it if it's an endurance?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 22, 2016)

editor said:


> No Mary Berry = no show at all. It's finished. It'll be worse than Top Gear.



Mary's replacement has been sorted


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2016)

Mrs b suspects nigella will be drafted in, apparently she tends to work on c4.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 22, 2016)

First leaked still from the new series.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 22, 2016)

Hollywood is a fool - C4 is a dead end for him, sure he'll get the money for the two (you read it here first..) series that they do before cancelling it, but GBBO is going to be the one thing C4 can offer him whereas if he'd stayed at the Beeb he'd have got whatever the Beeb will replace GBBO with, as well as spin off stuff, and the more general morphing into 'presenter at need' role that the BBC can offer that C4 and its sister channels can't.

if he had stayed the Beeb he may not have got the enormous wedge up front he's getting at C4, but he'd have got longevity, whereas i'd bet good money that this is going to turn to piss in C4's mouth and they won't touch him or baking after the minimum neccesary for the fullfillment of the contract...


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

kebabking said:


> if he had stayed the Beeb he may not have got the enormous wedge up front he's getting at C4, but he'd have got longevity



He would have also kept his integrity.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

Not nigella please. I am sure it would warm Paul's heart, but she would take over the whole thing! So, who?

Three gone, just Paul. It won't be bake off anymore.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

Delia?


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2016)

They can rename it the Great British Fuck Off.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

And he thought Marcela Valladolid was the biggest mistake of his life!


----------



## gosub (Sep 22, 2016)

kebabking said:


> Hollywood is a fool - C4 is a dead end for him, sure he'll get the money for the two (you read it here first..) series that they do before cancelling it, but GBBO is going to be the one thing C4 can offer him whereas if he'd stayed at the Beeb he'd have got whatever the Beeb will replace GBBO with, as well as spin off stuff, and the more general morphing into 'presenter at need' role that the BBC can offer that C4 and its sister channels can't.
> 
> if he had stayed the Beeb he may not have got the enormous wedge up front he's getting at C4, but he'd have got longevity, whereas i'd bet good money that this is going to turn to piss in C4's mouth and they won't touch him or baking after the minimum neccesary for the fullfillment of the contract...


its all about the merch


----------



## gosub (Sep 22, 2016)

line up for bbc's "cakes in a tent" looks good


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 22, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> He would have also kept his integrity.



Integrity? 

This is the BBC. A warmongering, tory, zionist government mouthpiece. I cant say c4 is any better.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Integrity?
> 
> This is the BBC. A warmongering, tory, zionist government mouthpiece. I cant say c4 is any better.



It's amazing what can be disguised with a light dusting of icing sugar.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> It's amazing what can be disguised with a light dusting of icing sugar.



Feathered


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2016)

editor said:


> That's quite made my day. Money doesn't always get what you want. Fuck you Love Productions, you money grubbing cunts. You've just turned a much loved show into an empty tent on a lawn.


Weren't they the bastards who did the Benefits Street programmes?


----------



## kebabking (Sep 22, 2016)

killer b said:


> nigella...



I'll be honest, if Nigella does I'll probably watch it - for about a minute, and when the kids have gone to bed and the Mrs is out...

With just one of the original cast involved its just going to be embarrassingly desperate stuff. Think of how awful Top Gear would have been if Hammond had stayed and had to mesh with the new lot - who were awful on their own...

What betting will anyone will give me they will try a bit of canned laughter?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 22, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Why watch it if it's an endurance?



Married. Don't do it kids.


----------



## inva (Sep 22, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Weren't they the bastards who did the Benefits Street programmes?


yeah


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

My money is on Nadiya replacing Mary. She knows a bit about baking, has a bit of a chemistry with Paul, appears to have made a bit of a hit with bake off fans, she has
nothing to loose and everything to gain (fame, fortune and riches beyond dreams when she started) and she will not overwhelm Paul, merely being a sidekick.
She would not be my choice, but hey, good luck to her.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 22, 2016)

Clarkson


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2016)

inva said:


> yeah


Poetic justice, then. In a race to the bottom, people drown. If that happens to Love Productions, I shan't be shedding any tears


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2016)

hash tag said:


> My money is on Nadiya replacing Mary. She knows a bit about baking, has a bit of a chemistry with Paul, appears to have made a bit of a hit with bake off fans, she has
> nothing to loose and everything to gain (fame, fortune and riches beyond dreams when she started) and she will not overwhelm Paul, merely being a sidekick.
> She would not be my choice, but hey, good luck to her.



Nadiya is friendly with Mary Berry and just had a two part documentary produced by the BBC, appearances on Beeb panel shows etc. She might not go for it.
(I hope she doesn't)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

Quick sideways glance; what a shame this has all blown up in the middle of a series, especially for the 7 remaining contestants who should be making the headlines.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 22, 2016)

Nigella's cooking programmes are usually BBC aren't they? If she went for it, I think Nadiya would be better in a Mel or Sue role, rather than judging and setting challenges etc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

So, Julian Clary and Nadiya, and I saw someone mention Brian Blessed should do it which would certainly bring a certain something to the proceedings.

"LOOK AT ALL THESE CAAAAAAAKES!" he bellows, as the bakers cower behind their marzipan shields.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> So, Julian Clary and Nadiya, and I saw someone mention Brian Blessed should do it which would certainly bring a certain something to the proceedings.
> 
> "LOOK AT ALL THESE CAAAAAAAKES!" he bellows, as the bakers cower behind their marzipan shields.



At least you get the impression he'd scoff the lot, soggy bottoms or not. I always worry about the stuff they don't eat getting wasted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

I bet only the truly horrific stuff gets wasted and the rest goes home with the crew and given to the people who work at whatever location they film at. (Where is the tent?)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

I am still on the fence about the new series, but Brian Blessed would certainly finish it of for me.
Could Nadiya work with Julian, could Julian work with Nadiya? Has lots of potential to work well.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2016)

I would prefer Nadiya as a judge, I think the presenter/s need to be extremely good, charismatic, natural and experienced to fill Mel and Sue's shoes. And Nadiya's only been doing it 5 minutes.
Despite her being likeable on her show about Bangladesh, I fear she would be a bit awkward presenting, like the bad choices on Saturday Kitchen.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 22, 2016)

Did Hollywood even have a TV career before bakeoff? 

I'm glad the other three are staying though, he's always made the least impression on me so no great loss. 

I hope Nadiya doesn't go to C4, I very much enjoyed her recent programmes and think she's got a certain charm to her. I never watch C4. 

As for this series... I like Candice and her duck face, dislike Jane and I can't quite pinpoint why except her hair bothers me  

I have a huge crush on Selasi

I want Benjamina to do well, and Tom and Andrew to drown in treacle. 

Rav is nice if a little ineffectual.


----------



## gosub (Sep 22, 2016)

If anyone's planning a war, invasion,coup, revoltion, bank job or anything else they'd rather do on the quiet, wait until the inevitable Love Productions vs BBC copyright case....jobs a goodun


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 22, 2016)

Paul Hollywood gets absolutely roasted by former Bake Off contestant Ruby Tandoh

Ruby gives Paul a roasting.


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Paul Hollywood gets absolutely roasted by former Bake Off contestant Ruby Tandoh
> 
> Ruby gives Paul a roasting.


Does it leave him with a soggy bottom?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

It's still all over BBC news, all during the night and as I type they are talking about it on radio 4. Can't help think aunty is crowing about it all going pear shaped.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

Is this Janet Street Porters way of throwing her name into the baking tin Janet Street-Porter: Feisty older women like me and Mary Berry are TV gold

She has worked on C4 and if my memory serves me, she did celebrity Bake Off or similar?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2016)

hash tag said:


> It's still all over BBC news, all during the night and as I type they are talking about it on radio 4. Can't help think aunty is crowing about it all going pear shaped.


Bit of that, probably. But also it's just that old thing about: it's happening in the reporters' milieu, so to them it's news. But seeing as they make The News, it's also News. Office gossip raised to national importance because the office in question has broadcast capacity. That's really how broadcast bias works in general: there's no smoke filled room and master plan. 

That said, a lot of people watch Bake Off and are probably more interested in it than what is meant by a "global financial investment zone" (the article I've got in my smartphone news app next to one about the BBC launching a rival baking show). And since I clicked on the baking show story, the app will know _I'm_ interested and send me more such stories. (I also clicked on the investment zone story, but my phone already knows I'm complicated).


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 23, 2016)

There's talk about a rival bbc baking show in the making with Mary, Mel, Sue and.....James Martin!...oh, I do like James, watch out for my soggy bottom!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

^^^^^^


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2016)

So production companies are playing BBC and C4 off against each other in bidding wars in a tv 'market'? When I last looked, both the BBC and C4 received money from the tv licence. So we give money for our licences, which is then given to production companies to make them exceedingly rich when a programme they produce is successful, because they can play two licence-fee-receivers off against each other. 

Good to know the money's being spent wisely.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> There's talk about a rival bbc baking show in the making with Mary, Mel, Sue and.....James Martin!...oh, I do like James, watch out for my soggy bottom!


Hmm. I believe I would approve of this.
(And I don't just mean your soggy bottom.)


----------



## kebabking (Sep 23, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So production companies are playing BBC and C4 off against each other in bidding wars in a tv 'market'? When I last looked, both the BBC and C4 received money from the tv licence. So we give money for our licences, which is then given to production companies to make them exceedingly rich when a programme they produce is successful, because they can play two licence-fee-receivers off against each other.
> 
> Good to know the money's being spent wisely.



the BBC might well do the replacement in-house - firstly because it can, and secondly as part of a wider push to put production coys in their place and make them a but more grateful when they get a commision.

it would also be a useful blade to use in terms of the licence fee - the BBC can legitimately show that C4 is pissing away its 'public service broadcasting' remit by paying big wedges for already successful programmes, and so it can suggest that only the BBC can be trusted with PSB, and therefore the licence fee. the out-pouring of support for the BBC over this won't have gone unnoticed either, which the beeb won't be remotely unhappy about.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So production companies are playing BBC and C4 off against each other in bidding wars in a tv 'market'? When I last looked, both the BBC and C4 received money from the tv licence. So we give money for our licences, which is then given to production companies to make them exceedingly rich when a programme they produce is successful, because they can play two licence-fee-receivers off against each other.
> 
> Good to know the money's being spent wisely.


C4 doesn't get licence fee money. I think some of its digital switch-over costs were paid for by the BBC but that was a one off.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 23, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> C4 doesn't get licence fee money. I think some of its digital switch-over costs were paid for by the BBC but that was a one off.


My mistake there. I thought they did. C4 is, however, like the BBC, a publicly owned company. So two publicly owned companies are put in competition with each other by a production company in order to make that production company rich. And Bake Off's value in this 'market' between two publicly owned companies is due entirely to licence fee money.

The point still stands, I think.

(Think my confusion came over ITV. ITV receives a slice of the licence fee.)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

Now that Paul is the bad boy of bake off, is it time to dig through his past and remember he went filandering with some young female a while back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2016)

Who is this Nadia?


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 23, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> And he thought Marcela Valladolid was the biggest mistake of his life!





hash tag said:


> Now that Paul is the bad boy of bake off, is it time to dig through his past and remember he went filandering with some young female a while back.



I've already started digging


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> (Think my confusion came over ITV. ITV receives a slice of the licence fee.)


ITV have proposed this more than once but it's not happened yet. Currently


> In addition to funding BBC programmes and services, a proportion of the licence fee contributes to the costs of rolling out broadband to the UK population and funding Welsh Language TV channel S4C and local TV channels.


What does your licence fee pay for ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is this Nadia?



Nadiya Hussain. She won Bake Off last year.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh no I can't stand James Martin. Can't they just undo the deal and leave everything as it is? Put all the money back and not inflict change on us


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 23, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Can't they just undo the deal and leave everything as it is? Put all the money back and not inflict change on us


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2016)

Exactly


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2016)

I wish Tom Allen was on Extra Slice every week.


----------



## gosub (Sep 24, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oh no I can't stand James Martin. Can't they just undo the deal and leave everything as it is? Put all the money back and not inflict change on us


Wrong type of chef.  As are half the names they are coming out with, none of them are a Patissier


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2016)

gosub said:


> Wrong type of chef.  As are half the names they are coming out with, none of them are a Patissier



... Whats Michel Roux Jr been up to since he left Masterchef??


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

wiskey said:


> ... Whats Michel Roux Jr been up to since he left Masterchef??


I think he must have stopped being the face of Albert Bartlett potatoes, because he was on Saturday Kitchen this morning.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh yes he's a pastry chef isn't he?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2016)

And he was lovely on extra slice last night


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 28, 2016)

No lippy


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2016)

I have realised why I don't like Jane... She reminds me of Mrs Tweedy from Chicken Run 

Eta I've just googled and she looks nothing like her so I don't know why I've made that connection in my head... Sorry Jane


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2016)

And Candice looks a bit washed out and it took me a moment to realise she's not wearing as much makeup.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm 10mins behind time but finding Tom annoying.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> And Candice looks a bit washed out and it took me a moment to realise she's not wearing as much makeup.



I still don't like her but she looks better with less make up.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 28, 2016)

Selasi's cake looks amaaaazing.


----------



## inva (Sep 28, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Selasi's cake looks amaaaazing.


yeah it's stunning, and he got the bake right


----------



## zoooo (Sep 28, 2016)

I have never wanted him more!

Apparently there is nothing sexier than a big man who can make a pretty cake.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2016)

Selasi was robbed! 

They really don't like him do they


----------



## moomoo (Sep 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Selasi was robbed!
> 
> They really don't like him do they



They might not but I sure do!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Selasi was robbed!
> 
> They really don't like him do they


His bread wasn't that good though, or his curd on the citrus one.

But yeh, this...



zoooo said:


> I have never wanted him more!
> 
> Apparently there is nothing sexier than a big man who can make a pretty cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> ... Whats Michel Roux Jr been up to since he left Masterchef??


I liked this idea.

James Martin makes me shudder a bit.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 28, 2016)

Did I miss them taste Benjamina's cake? I can't remember them trying it!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 28, 2016)

Selasi's cake looked gorgeous.  
Jane looks like she's losing the plot sometimes and she's apologising far too much!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 28, 2016)

wiskey said:


> ... Whats Michel Roux Jr been up to since he left Masterchef??



Selling potatoes. Which, ironically is what Shrek did _before _Masterchef.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 28, 2016)

Got to admit, I was willing Jane to cock up. Partly because she so rarely does and it's infuriating but mostly because I'm a bitch and I don't like her.



wiskey said:


> Selasi was robbed!
> 
> They really don't like him do they


I think they like him. My heart agrees with you, I came over all 'go on my son' when they tasted his cake. But Tom did win the technical even if he did make pumpkin curd 

Poor lovely Rav  right decision but he is a treasure.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 28, 2016)

I love Rav's voice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2016)

Rav, as played by Morgana Robinson  and that's not a cuss, I like them both.

Tom is like a minor Game of Thrones character who's strayed into the wrong tent. Like Ramsay Bolton's misunderstood younger brother, who just wants to be left alone to bake.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

What did Candice say that "people" have complained about?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2016)

I think Tom might go on to win the thing


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Did I miss them taste Benjamina's cake? I can't remember them trying it!



Tastless. Poor Benjamina's cake really let her down.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> What did Candice say that "people" have complained about?


Stand down. It's newspapers not understanding either Twitter or humour. (Or pretending not to understand).

(*She said "tart", meaning sharp flavour, and people were joking that she'd called Mary a tart.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Tom is like a minor Game of Thrones character who's strayed into the wrong tent. Like Ramsay Bolton's misunderstood younger brother, who just wants to be left alone to bake.


 his face when they told him pumpkin wasn't citrus!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 29, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I think Tom might go on to win the thing


Nooooo


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I think Tom might go on to win the thing


Oh no really? 

Actually if he does I shan't be bothered about it moving channel


----------



## Espresso (Sep 29, 2016)

I have liked Tom from the start. He or Selasi will win, I reckon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2016)

I think Candice is going to win.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> his face when they told him pumpkin wasn't citrus!


This is why he won't win. He has an agenda that he is trying to shoehorn in to all of his bakes. Healthy/wacky. Occasionally it works but mostly not. I don't think the judges will go for him because of his ulterior motive.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2016)

Returning to more mundane issues, From Nadiya "she admitted that the show’s hosts, Perkins and Giedroyc, were key to the show’s successful formula and will be hard for Channel 4 to replace.
“They’re so important to the show,” she said. “Every time I was falling apart they would come and say ‘it’s just cake – you can do this’.”

Great British Bake Off: Nadiya Hussain has had 'no offer' from Channel 4


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2016)

why has Candice presented her roulade on a bear trap?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2016)

Everyone's roulades look flipping delicious. As does Selasi.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2016)

ooh my sort of dinner - roulade followed by marjolaine  

I neeeeeed cake!! 

and Selasi


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2016)

Ah, that's how you bloody spell it. Been googling all sorts.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2016)

If they chuck Selasi out I will be flipping tables.


----------



## inva (Oct 5, 2016)

Apple crumble mousse 

Tom has realised Selasi is in danger so has gallantly shot himself in the foot


----------



## JimW (Oct 5, 2016)

Definitely looking a bit "bye, Tom".


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2016)

Tom for the chop and Andrew for star baker, I reckon.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2016)

Curse them for manipulating me into thinking Selasi might go, just to create drama. Got me all nervous. 
Of course it was gonna be Tom.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 5, 2016)

I really do not like Andrew. He is too far up his arse. 

I quite liked tom but was his time


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2016)

Tudor week is going to be decidedly undelicious.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 5, 2016)

The state of Selasi and Jane's aprons.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2016)

Hurray, Ramsay Bakeoff is toast


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 5, 2016)

I thought the standard of those showstoppers was crap - usually by these stage they're all producing amazing looking things.  The quality overall this year has been decidedly shonky imnvho.  I reckon Jane or Andrew to win.  Am totally fed up with Candice now.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2016)

Well that was the right result I'd say. I didn't particularly want to eat any of the cakes this week but maybe that's my cold. I think tudor week will be fun!


----------



## JimW (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah, but there's only so many things you can make with crisps:


----------



## clicker (Oct 5, 2016)

They all must have breathed a sigh of relief on seeing Tom's hipster sarnies.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2016)

Right verdict ,Tom let himself down this week . I thought he might win after last week #winningatpredictions


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I thought the standard of those showstoppers was crap - usually by these stage they're all producing amazing looking things.  The quality overall this year has been decidedly shonky imnvho.  I reckon Jane or Andrew to win.  Am totally fed up with Candice now.



Only the ferris wheel came close to some of last years stuff.
Still have my money on Benjamina.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Tudor week is going to be decidedly undelicious.


Pies! Pies are not undelicious!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Pies! Pies are not undelicious!


True!
I'm mainly remembering Sue and Giles Coren's food history show about Tudor food, which made it look dire.
I'm sure they'll make better stuff in this. (Wouldn't be hard.)


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 6, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Pies! Pies are not undelicious!



Marzipan though


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 6, 2016)

Just putting this here
Selasi Gbormittah’s weekly Great British Bake Off parties look INSANE


----------



## wiskey (Oct 6, 2016)

What does #friendgoal mean?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 6, 2016)

like exhibiting friendship behaviour to be aspired to.

more commonly seen as #squadgoals I reckon. because fitness/motivational crap is all over social media.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 6, 2016)

I miss Tamal.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2016)

Doesn't Tamal have his own show coming soon?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> Just putting this here
> Selasi Gbormittah’s weekly Great British Bake Off parties look INSANE


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 8, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Tudor week is going to be decidedly undelicious.



'Tudor' isn't a branch of baking, is it? Silly gimmick, imo. Though anything marzipan gets my vote.

The camerapeople, at least, seem to think its between Jane and Candice. Lots of shots of one of them looking like a smacked arse when the other gets praised/smirking when the other gets panned.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Mmmmmmmm pie


----------



## JimW (Oct 12, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Mmmmmmmm pie


Mechanical pie!


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 12, 2016)

I hope Lilly Allen didn't see those Celtic knots. She'd be inconsolable


----------



## inva (Oct 12, 2016)

Benjamina's maze design is great. I like the tree


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2016)

The peacocks cool. 
Who's going?! Bejamina or selashi?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Jane's Swan cake was good. 

Candice's peacock was brilliant! 

I hate Andrew.


----------



## JimW (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh no! Recount!


----------



## inva (Oct 12, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I hate Andrew.


me too. definitely the series villain ever since the upside down jaffa cakes and the boating scene


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 12, 2016)

Blimey. I'm shocked. I don't mind because Benjamina was starting to get on my nerves but it was still a surprise.

I want to eat all the pies now


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2016)

She was my second favourite.

But at least Selasi made it through. Phew.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2016)

I will miss Benjamina's stabby face every time Hollywood spoke.

Andrew is definitely annoying.

The pie scenes were pure porn but marzipan is the devil's work so thankfully I managed not to binge eat crap while watching this week.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2016)

Sad for Benjamina. Jane's starting to hit form. Selasi is on thin ice, he may well be fortunate if he makes the final.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> She was my second favourite.
> 
> But at least Selasi made it through. Phew.


Selasi was an early favourite of mine ,but I'm thinking Andrew might get it which will not please me


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2016)

Bloody Andrew. No one's gonna buy his cook book, 'Recipes I nicked off various random family members'.
Selasi will be the true winner in our hearts!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Bloody Andrew. No one's gonna buy his cook book, 'Recipes I nicked off various random family members'.
> Selasi will be the true winner in our hearts!


Selasi has been lucky to escape the chop a few times, he needs to up his game NOW!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2016)

Selasi should have gone rather than Benjamina. He's had far more bad bakes than she has over the series. Very sad about that.

It's between Candice and Andrew for the crown. I hope Candice wins, but unlike you weirdos I don't hate Andrew at all. I hate Jane. With a passion. I still don't know why.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2016)

Selasi's showstopper cake he made, with several levels and different coloured flowers piped all over it was AMAZING. He needs to do stuff like that from now on.
Otherwise he'll probably end up being next out.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2016)

I Nadiya has signed a contract with the beeb. No jumping ship for her either


----------



## inva (Oct 19, 2016)

not a great start for Selasi, his technical had better be good


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

So jealous of Sue right now. I wanna towel down Selasi.


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2016)

Lost for the sake of some orange membrane


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

Bloody pith.


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2016)

The Sorrow and the Pithy


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2016)

It's not looking good for Selasi


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> It's not looking good for Selasi


No indeed.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

Even if Selasi does the best in the final challenge, I can't see them getting rid of anyone else.


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Even if Selasi does the best in the final challenge, I can't see them getting rid of anyone else.


No, would have to be a spectacular fuck up then swing for Paul really


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

Aww, bless him for doing the sponges all over again. <3


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

I've actually eaten 10 fondant fancies in the past week. I feel very zeitgeisty.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2016)

Selasi certainly looking a goner but Candice not far behind...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2016)

This will end well


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2016)

He's looking like he has gone


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

God, just eat half a fancy, Paul. Stop cutting it infinitesimally small to taste it. Shove it the fuck in.


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2016)

Andrews are simple but Selasis were basic. Pah.


----------



## inva (Oct 19, 2016)

it's a shame for Selasi he couldn't at least have gone out on a high with the showstopper


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2016)

Andrew's face when he got star baker! Loved it. 
Sorry to see Selasi go, but it was the right decision. 

I reckon it's between Andrew and Candice for the winner. Though my track record for picking telly competition winners means that Jane will probably romp it.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2016)

Gutted


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Gutted



Ditto.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2016)

Selasi


----------



## Poot (Oct 19, 2016)

Those palmiers didn't look like treble clefs to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## Poot (Oct 19, 2016)

What was it with Selasi today? He seemed to have even more magnetism than usual. So sad.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2016)

Bereft


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I've actually eaten 10 fondant fancies in the past week. I feel very zeitgeisty.


I would feel very sick!

I can't even eat 3.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I would feel very sick!
> 
> I can't even eat 3.


I don't normally eat them. But there's a new(?) flavour called Frosty Fancies and I've basically embarrassed myself by shoving a whole box down my throat.
But they were so good.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2016)

I really thought he was going to pull it back and ace the fondant fancies 

Jane didn't even crumb coat hers


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 19, 2016)

Selasi  although it was the right choice 

I actually like Jane 

I will not be happy if Andrew wins, the smug-i-went-to-Cambridge-got-my-recipes-off-a-family-member snivelling git


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't really hate or love any of the top three, so I don't really mind who wins.
I am going to tell myself there will definitely be a new improved BBC Bake Off show soon, so that I don't get sad that next week is the last ever episode.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2016)

I have been irritated by Janes hair since day 1, I'm sure that makes me shallow or whatever but so what. 

Andrew somehow keeps pulling it out the bag despite it almost going wrong  

So I'm all for pouty Candice, who won't win I'm sure but has done far better than expected so far.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2016)

Was Paul sporting a bit of a topped up tan last night?
Rewind the clock back to the opening epsiode or two and who would have picked Andy, Candice and Jane?
Is Andy the youngest finalist?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2016)

Most of the episodes I've muttered 'oh fuck off Andrew' or 'fuck off Jane'... they annoy me.

Team Candice for me!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 20, 2016)

Fondant fancies? Piece of piss.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 20, 2016)

Candice or Jane, I'd be happy with either.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2016)

At least if Candice wins she might bloody smile for once!

I have a completely irrational hatred for her.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2016)

Selasi's epic goodbye message to the Great British Bake Off


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

I warmed to Jane somewhat last night. 

I found out that her and Candice are actually mates and it shattered my world view. They went to the zoo together and took selfies and all sorts. 

Am I really the only person in the country who likes Andrew? 

I think I still want Candice to win, but wouldn't be sad if Andrew did.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Selasi's epic goodbye message to the Great British Bake Off


He's such a sweetie.  I'm going to miss him and I'm still missing Benjamina


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I warmed to Jane somewhat last night.
> 
> I found out that her and Candice are actually mates and it shattered my world view. They went to the zoo together and took selfies and all sorts.
> .


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2016)

31 Pictures Of Selasi From "Bake Off" That Might Make You Pregnant

25 is so cute. And 30.
And all of them. *faints*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2016)

Very sad he's gone.  Andrew is my favourite now.  Then Jane, then Candice.


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2016)

My cake was on extra slice tonight, I'm so proud. [emoji1]


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> 31 Pictures Of Selasi From "Bake Off" That Might Make You Pregnant
> 
> 25 is so cute. And 30.
> And all of them. *faints*



Oh my...


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> 31 Pictures Of Selasi From "Bake Off" That Might Make You Pregnant
> 
> 25 is so cute. And 30.
> And all of them. *faints*


I love this!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2016)

Looby said:


> My cake was on extra slice tonight, I'm so proud. [emoji1]


Ohh I'm going to watch it now on catch up!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 22, 2016)

Looby said:


> My cake was on extra slice tonight, I'm so proud. [emoji1]


OMG which one?! 

I thought Selasi was a bit underwhelming on extra slice but maybe that was his proximity to the gorgeous loveliness of Nadiya.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 22, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> OMG which one?!
> 
> I thought Selasi was a bit underwhelming on extra slice but maybe that was his proximity to the gorgeous loveliness of Nadiya.



He seemed shy. Which was endearing and understandable for someone who has just begun to realise most of Britain fancies him.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2016)

Looby said:


> My cake was on extra slice tonight, I'm so proud. [emoji1]


I KNEW I recognised that cake! (You put the same pic on the thread somewhere, right?)


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2016)

The raspberry cream cake?


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep, the raspberry cake. I sent it in last series so was a bit surprised last night!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I really thought he was going to pull it back and ace the fondant fancies
> 
> Jane didn't even crumb coat hers


She is evil


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looby said:


> My cake was on extra slice tonight, I'm so proud. [emoji1]


We are proud !


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2016)

marty21 said:


> We are proud !


[emoji1]


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Am I really the only person in the country who likes Andrew?


Yes.

It's the last ever episode.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 24, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I don't normally eat them. But there's a new(?) flavour called Frosty Fancies and I've basically embarrassed myself by shoving a whole box down my throat.
> But they were so good.



When you say '10 in the last week' is that as in '5 yesterday and 5 the day before'?

What flavour is Frosty anyway?


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Am I really the only person in the country who likes Andrew?
> 
> I think I still want Candice to win, but wouldn't be sad if Andrew did.



Not sure I'd want to go out with him socially, but I don't share the general dislike for him. I'm Team Candice for sure but I think she and Andrew all along have looked like they care the most about it, so I wouldn't be crushed if he won.

Last year I was slightly in love with Nadiya by the quarters, this year same with Candice. I am starting to think I have some deep-seated cake issues I may need to confront


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> When you say '10 in the last week' is that as in '5 yesterday and 5 the day before'?
> 
> What flavour is Frosty anyway?


6 and 4... 
I don't know actually. They were white. Vanilla? Y'know, the same flavour as frost.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2016)

So, it's good pie to Bake Off tonight and not really bothered who wins. 
Be interesting to see what people try and come up with to capture the Nation in the way that Bake Off has.


----------



## inva (Oct 26, 2016)

good choice for the last ever technical. I like victoria sponge cake


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

Meringues. I bloody hate meringues 

Yeah, hard to beat a really good Victoria sponge though.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> So, it's good pie to Bake Off tonight and not really bothered who wins.
> Be interesting to see what people try and come up with to capture the Nation in the way that Bake Off has.



If this shit has 'captured the nation' then I'm out. I've had to endure it for fuck knows how many weeks and can't deal with it anymore as my other half inexplicably watches it. I'm expecting Farage to turn up and demand a referendum to keep the fucking thing. Kill it, now.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 26, 2016)

Fwiw though, the roger daltrey lookalike is my tip


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Candice is slightly ahead atm imo , but all to play for .


----------



## inva (Oct 26, 2016)

for the showstopper we would like you to make a pastry pig head for the Bullingdon Club


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

Did you see the size of the fucking lawn behind Andrew's family? Was that behind their house? I was expecting to see a couple of Candice's peacocks strolling across it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

Missing your own graduation is fine: I missed both of mine. But your parents going anyway? Why? 

"We're just off to watch our son not graduate. You know, sit through a very boring and long ceremony that nobody we're related to is part of". 

Weird.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Tense!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 26, 2016)

Andrew's looking good, I think


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

This is kind of testing their project management skills slightly more than their baking skills, isn't it? I.e., individually, none of what they're making is anywhere near as complex as some of the things they've made before.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 26, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> This is kind of testing their project management skills slightly more than their baking skills, isn't it? I.e., individually, none of what they're making is anywhere near as complex as some of the things they've made before.



That's been the story of the last couple of series though, giving them lots to do in perhaps too little time


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

Why does Paul keep saying 'scone!' really fast, without making the actual joke? He really is a dullard, isn't he...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Gotta be Candice


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2016)

In the bag for Candice


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Why does Paul keep saying 'scone!' really fast, without making the actual joke? He really is a dullard, isn't he...


Bang, and the dirty scone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

Right result. She's just looked like it matters more to her than any of the others all along.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 26, 2016)

Will the show end with Hollybollocks driving off in a brand new Ferrari with a comically over-sized price tag still attached?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes #teamcandice


----------



## inva (Oct 26, 2016)

Candice's pub was my favourite thing anyone made this series so I'm pleased she won in the end


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 26, 2016)

Candice and Jane = Thelma and Louise


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

Her dad looked like he'd've up for been paying a 'friendly visit' to a few people if she hadn't won, know what I mean?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

RoyReed said:


> Candice and Jane = Thelma and Louise


I hope not!


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope not!



The likelihood of it being televised must be fairly high...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 26, 2016)

RoyReed said:


> Candice and Jane = Thelma and Louise


Are they going to take Andrew with them, to be Brad Pitt?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 26, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Are they going to take Andrew with them, to be Brad Pitt?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> The likelihood of it being televised must be fairly high...


I'm thinking of the canyon.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh bless her, finally "good enough". I wanted to give her a big hug. Right result. I'm a bit weepy now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oh bless her, finally "good enough". I wanted to give her a big hug. Right result. I'm a bit weepy now.


I was weepy when her fellah was hugging her


----------



## moomoo (Oct 26, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oh bless her, finally "good enough". I wanted to give her a big hug. Right result. I'm a bit weepy now.



Actually, as much as I hate her, that bit was quite sweet.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 26, 2016)

I still don't understand how the result never gets leaked when there are 200 people milling about at the picnic. And it can't just be that they film all possible results, because those were real emotions. 

Anyway, nice ending to the last ever series! Love meringues, love victoria sponge, love picnics.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, I cried a bit as well.  Is it the menopause that makes you weep at GBBO? I wept when Nadiya won as well.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 26, 2016)

That was a really good final and the right result for me. 

I cheered when Andrew's tart collapsed and his sausage roll was under done. 

Loved that Jane and Candice are mates and going on hols together.


----------



## gosub (Oct 26, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I still don't understand how the result never gets leaked when there are 200 people milling about at the picnic. And it can't just be that they film all possible results, because those were real emotions.



Cross Mary Berry at your peril.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I still don't understand how the result never gets leaked when there are 200 people milling about at the picnic. And it can't just be that they film all possible results, because those were real emotions.
> 
> Anyway, nice ending to the last ever series! Love meringues, love victoria sponge, love picnics.



Isn't Candice a teacher? It must have been 'Did you win, Miss? Did you win, Miss? Did you win, Miss' solidly for weeks. Anyone would crack and give it away in the end.


----------



## gosub (Oct 26, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Isn't Candice a teacher? It must have been 'Did you win, Miss? Did you win, Miss? Did you win, Miss' solidly for weeks. Anyone would crack and give it away in the end.


Would have handed in notice during summer.   Winning Bake Off is a bigger opportunity than say getting Alan Sugar as a boss


----------



## Sirena (Oct 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Yes #teamcandice


She looked really bonny at the end.

Maybe now she'll stop doing that terse, pouty thing so much.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 26, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Are they going to take Andrew with them, to be Brad Pitt?



Selasi, no? On his motorbike? 

Candice was the best overall and I was happy as long as Andrew didn't win.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 26, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Selasi, no? On his motorbike?
> 
> Candice was the best overall and I was happy as long as Andrew didn't win.



Indeed. Now he'll be back manufacturing arms for Rolls Royce.

CAAT - Resources - Company Map

Jane was getting a bit 'british fruit for british cakes'.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes Candice!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Jane was getting a bit 'british fruit for british cakes'.


Indeed. Although she was using blueberries, which are not a British fruit. 

(Unless I misheard and she was using blaeberries, but I don't think so because they're smaller and wouldn't have made a good dam round the edge like she also described).


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed. Although she was using blueberries, which are not a British fruit.


Post truth baking


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed. Although she was using blueberries, which are not a British fruit.
> 
> (Unless I misheard and she was using blaeberries, but I don't think so because they're smaller and wouldn't have made a good dam round the edge like she also described).



They taste much better than those big, fat cloying blueberries you get in the shops, though. Big fat _Spanish _blueberries


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Indeed. Now he'll be back manufacturing arms for Rolls Royce.
> 
> CAAT - Resources - Company Map
> 
> Jane was getting a bit 'british fruit for british cakes'.


Never mind eh, maybe his arms suffer from the same defects as his tarts and sausage rolls.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 27, 2016)

Well done Candice. Not my fave but right result on the day 
Don't forget we also have Jane baking in Ayia Napa; must be worthy of another show.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 27, 2016)

I wonder how many phone calls she's had from C4...

Is there a book being run yet on how many series C4 produce before they bin it for getting 12 viewers?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 27, 2016)

Didn't it say at the end in the 'what happened next' bit that the old Mod looking one and the winner are off on a food tour of Italy together? That's the spin-off show right there. Love is probably gonna produce it too.


----------



## gosub (Oct 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Never mind eh, maybe his arms suffer from the same defects as his tarts and sausage rolls.



No fair, he had one bad day.  If however there is sugar work involved in missile production..., consistently bad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2016)

gosub said:


> No fair, he had one bad day.  If however there is sugar work involved in missile production..., consistently bad.


if you are going to have a bad day, why not try to make it a day when you're not in the final of a televised cooking programme


----------



## gosub (Oct 27, 2016)

Selasi hosted a big viewing party for all the GBBO bakers - here are all the pictures


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Yeah, I cried a bit as well.  *Is it the menopause* that makes you weep at GBBO? I wept when Nadiya won as well.



Is it bollocks.

I cried when John Craven left newsround, and as far as I know I wasn't going through a very early menopause because I hadn't even started my periods at that point


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well done Candice. Not my fave but right result on the day
> Don't forget we also have Jane baking in Ayia Napa; must be worthy of another show.



Val, actually. Val was the real star of the show. She made for the best gifs.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Isn't Candice a teacher? It must have been 'Did you win, Miss? Did you win, Miss? Did you win, Miss' solidly for weeks. Anyone would crack and give it away in the end.


They don't tell anyone they're doing it. 

All the friends and family sign a confidentiality agreement when they go to the final filming.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> They don't tell anyone they're doing it.
> 
> All the friends and family sign a confidentiality agreement when they go to the final filming.



Yeah but I meant since it started airing.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Yeah but I meant since it started airing.


My friend was at the final show (she's very good friends with Chetna who was on a couple of years ago) and she kept schtum about it until after the final had aired and I saw her on telly


----------



## Me76 (Oct 28, 2016)

I knew Candice would win but it still annoyed me a bit.  

The catch up on 2015 was a bit mis sold though.  I am sure it said 'what they are doing now' but was more just 'what the experience was like'.  Still lovely to see Task again though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2016)

I was away so I knew Candice had won. It felt a bit flat to me - not sure if it was because there was no drama or because the showstopper wasn't particularly show stopping. It was all a bit meh this year I felt.

These were showstoppers for a final. Not a load of scones and sausage rolls


----------



## Me76 (Oct 28, 2016)

I dunno, I was only saying last week that if they had done another cake I would be bored. . They shot that bolt in the (we can't think if s theme week so) botanical cake showstopper. 

  I was quite impressed with the final round.  And doing the Victoria sponge in the technical helped with the cake quota.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2016)

Looby said:


> Yep, the raspberry cake. I sent it in last series so was a bit surprised last night!




Silly!  you've posted the same photo twice!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I dunno, I was only saying last week that if they had done another cake I would be bored. . They shot that bolt in the (we can't think if s theme week so) botanical cake showstopper.
> 
> I was quite impressed with the final round.  And doing the Victoria sponge in the technical helped with the cake quota.


I just wanted something a bit more spectacular. And I was annoyed by Jane fluffing her collar AGAIN


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 30, 2016)

I felt let down for some reason,it seemed to fizzle out instead of going out with a bang, especially with it leaving the BBC, you'd think they'd go out on a high.

Nevertheless, well done Candice - she does seem to have confidence issues, I hope winning strengthens her self esteem.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 25, 2016)

Back for the final time! (well, apart from tmoz)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2016)

Hmm. Thought Ali should have had that, but what the hell.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 25, 2016)

Yeah, cute Ali was robbed, but I always liked Mary-Ann.

Spent the last half hour looking at all the stuff he's baked on his twitter feed


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2017)

Great British Bake Off: is this the new Channel 4 line-up?


BBC, hurry up and announce Mel and Sue's cakes in a tent.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 2, 2017)

I suspect I would prefer Rachel Allen to Pru Leith but what about Mel and Sue (but does it matter if we all end up boycotting it?)

Channel 4 ‘struggling to replace Mel & Sue in Bake Off reboot’


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 16, 2017)

Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig. Oh. My. Word.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig. Oh. My. Word.


Sounds horrible.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 16, 2017)

Sounds desperate.


----------



## 8den (Mar 16, 2017)

"I want you to back a cake that tastes like the hopes and dreams of a pack of Zebras racing across the Serengeti being chased by the disembodied floating head of Alf Garnett."


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig. Oh. My. Word.


Jesus fucking wept. 

Can't say I had any intention of watching any of the new series, but that's one fuck of a nail in an already well-buried coffin.

What the actual fuck were C4 thinking? "Let's blow £25 fucking million on a sack of crap that bears no relationship whatsoever to anything that made it worth anything!" Fucking yay.

What a wet sack of fucking twats. Fuck the lot of 'em. 

Twice.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't mind Sandi...Noel is a little 'out there' for that kind of show, I fear he'll go off on too many weird tangents.
Prue is too bland.

Makes you wonder what sort of contestants they'll go for!


----------



## Me76 (Mar 17, 2017)

I like them both.  Interesting mix.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2017)

I cant stand ST. There was no way C4 could match Mel and Sue in any shape or form so they have just gone for totally different.
It will either work well or fail badly, no middle ground.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll watch it but I won't be happy about it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2017)

This is dead to me. 

Paul Hollywood providing the one thread of continuity.

LOL.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm guessing they've gone for Noel for an attempt at Mel and Sue silliness, but it's all wrong. It's not bake off


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 17, 2017)

Terrible, terrible decision. Noel Fielding? Christ no.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2017)

If there are any of you still around, just in case you missed it, loved this BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Sue Perkins


----------

